# Black white bar homer project



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

These are some pic's my black white bar homer phase (2). Please enjoy....


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

very cool to see the beginnings... these are going to be some really pretty birds..good luck,It must be really time consuming..


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Good luck man


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

That's a wicked cool looking bird.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

i don't see any pictures


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

id get dewlop cuz the have some that are back with white bars breed it to that than breed the ofspring back to the father and it will work i do it all the time when iwant more of a certin color back when i had hommers not mix breed but i guess thats how all colors are mad


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

After looking at your bird I found that the Starling Pigeon has the colors close to that.
Logangrmnr


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Very cool, keep us updated on your progress!


----------



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

Thank you all for your cummentd. You are right *logangrmn*r "Starling Pigeon" is what I started my project with.

hasseian (Dewlaps) are good but I might have some difficulties to start with because, of their large size and body shap. Therefore, I choose starling.


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

After seeing your bird I thought of doing the same thing. Stayed up all night looking at pigeons. What was the color of the base homer that you used? Do they home and/or have you taken them down the road for a toss? How many years are you in to the project?
Thank you, loganGrmnr


----------



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

logangrmnr said:


> After seeing your bird I thought of doing the same thing. Stayed up all night looking at pigeons. What was the color of the base homer that you used? Do they home and/or have you taken them down the road for a toss? How many years are you in to the project?
> Thank you, loganGrmnr


I used a satrling cock and a homer hen. I tried with many color homers yellow ash, blue bar blue check and finaly a spread black hen. The only one gave me the with bar was the spread black hen. All other hens youngs where miss mareked or pied. I started about 18 months ago and very happy that I reached my target. I don,t race but I,m breeding saddle and rare color homers all my birds are home. 

This photo of other youngs from same project.


----------



## chewyob1cn1 (Jul 17, 2010)

I like it. looks very good.


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks for the info. 
Logangrmnr


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

check out this video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CuK2yYEG_jU


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Those are beautiful. Are they pouters? Could that color be bred into homers?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Beautiful birds! Can't want to see the end product  Is that gene toy stencil?


----------



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

dstephenson said:


> Those are beautiful. Are they pouters? Could that color be bred into homers?





MaryOfExeter said:


> Beautiful birds! Can't want to see the end product  Is that gene toy stencil?


This young bird is 75% homer (Black spread hen) and 25% white bar starling. It is toy stenci gene. I need to work more and more to finish this project.


----------

